

Australian govt predicts an average household requirement of 15mbps by 2023 - pugz
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/government-it/serious-flaws-in-turnbulls-nbn-costbenefit-analysis-report-20140907-10dqu0.html

======
Fjolsvith
Lol, my wife and I are pounding 10mbps at our home and I'm wanting to upgrade
it to 20mbps. We live in rural western Kansas.

------
techdragon
Yeah... and in worse news, they predict the average household will only need
~3Mbps upload bandwidth.

